# Just hatched pigeon!



## Shel (Jul 25, 2015)

So my cat in all his wisdom has found a pigeon egg and brought it to me. The egg was mid way hatching, so im guessing hes rolled himself out of the nest.
We searched high and low for a nest to put him in but had no luck. Watched the garden for hours and didn't see one pigeon flying. 

Little 'Eggy' has now hatched. We've kept him warm using those rice teddies you put in the microwave. 

Contacted the vets who say he doesnt have a chance and to throw him away. Obviously this just wasn't an option for me and little 'Eggy'. I'd rather give it a go and help this little fella. 

Here comes the questions:

When would he need feeding? He's about an hour old now and I can't see any decent information for a newly hatched pigeon. If i should try now or wait for awhile seeing as hes just hatched
Until we can get some Kaytee in the morning, what would be suitable substitute?

Any help will be greatly appreciated, i'm not about the give up on the beauty as the vets suggested. 

Shelley


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Go get some baby human rice or oat cereal and make it, watery about the consistency of water, really 80% water and 20% feed. In the meantime, u can also give him some warm pedialyte or sugar water to give him strength from hatching. Do this asap. He needs 6 feedings a day min at this age. I will find the site for u to look thru now, keep him at about 85 degrees for warmth even 90. If he is too hot he will look red and he will pant, if cold will be lethargic. If just right will be comfy. Get a stuffed small animal, heat in micro and lay overtop of him, as long as it is not heavy. Hang on for site.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks a lot for not giving up. Vets are supposed to care for them but they are of no use. 
Has he been fed? It is necessary to feed him asap. Parents feed him within two hours maximum as I note.


----------



## Shel (Jul 25, 2015)

Luckily you both said that. Seems an 'expert' i spoke to who has hand reared hatchlings told me to leave the little one for 12 hours before feeding! 

I've just fed him the oatmeal as suggested with a bit of sugar, very watered down. He instantly seems perker! 

Just hoping he makes the night til i can get better equipped!

Thanks so much!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Shel, thank you for being diligent. CBL and kiddy, thank you for being there and responding so quickly. Hope the little one makes it.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Shel said:


> Luckily you both said that. Seems an 'expert' i spoke to who has hand reared hatchlings told me to leave the little one for 12 hours before feeding!
> 
> I've just fed him the oatmeal as suggested with a bit of sugar, very watered down. He instantly seems perker!
> 
> ...


When it comes to hatchling Pssitiacines yes about 12 hours to ensure the yolk sac has absorbed, but NOT pigeons, so educate your friend, she would have killed this baby, it would be long dead by then with no food or water. As said, they get fed the minute they are dry and some babies die upon hatching if it is too tough. At this age, they get lots of fluid in their food from parents. Did u read the site I left u.
Whe u make the cerea or formula make sure you let it sit for a bit to set up and congeal, and if too thick, water it down some more. What will kill this baby is not enough liquid in the first 4 days. Also double check the amount of feedings it needs a day, may be 6 or 8 or 10 depending on how fast the crop empties, so dont let it get empty during the day, amost empty is good enough, then top it up and see how many feedings thru the night if needed, I just cant remember. That site I think tells.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

This site says 3 times a day....but that is gonna be relative to how much u fill the crop, if u only get it half full then 6 times a day, if 3/4 full then 3 to 4 would be good. If a third full then more as needed right, so take all info with a grain of salt and use common sense. Will find u more info in a sec...read this in the meantime.


I have found that Kaytee Exact Baby Formula used in a very liquid state is a substitute for pigeon milk. This is fed through a syringe with a soft rubber or smooth metal bulbous tube attached to where the needle should be. This is done by opening, gently, the baby's beak and carefully inserting the tube all the way into the crop, making sure the tube goes over the top of the tongue and against the back of the throat. Wet or lubricate the tube. Make sure the tube is in the crop before pressing the plunger. Feed two or, preferably, three times a day. There is no need to feed baby pigeons during the night.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok found this info as well...again use discretion, ....any questions ask us here,...this will be part one and two..
Follow hand feeding instructions on whatever formula u buy, it will be different from one product to another, u may also use raw ACV apple cider vinigar as the probitic or digestive aid and put only ONE drop in formula once a day. This will help so that the baby does not get sour crop. Also google some pictures of pigeon babies from day 1 to 30 so u see growth rate and more importantly how full the crop should be. Also can you tell me what method u are using to feed the baby?


Keeping the Hatchling Warm

You can provide your hatchling with a commercial brooder where you can easily maintain the heat and humidity. But, should you choose not to go that route; heat can be supplied with a converted incubator, a pet heating pad or even a container, such as a cardboard box, rigged with an incandescent light bulb.

If you are using a box and bulb, you can adjust the heat by adjusting the distance of the bulb from the chick, changing the wattage of the bulb or using a thermostat. But, maintain a temp toward the higher end, 37.5 degrees, as the newly hatched chicks fare better with warmer temperatures. Provide humidity by putting a container of water near the heat source. You can use a hygrometer to gauge the amount of humidity.

Watch for signs that the hatchling may be too cold or too warm…

Too Cold

Poorly responsive
Feels cold to the touch
Repeated opening of the beak is a survival reflex that indicates the chick is very cold.

Too Warm

Poorly responsive
Becomes a bright pink color
Panting (in hatchlings older than seven days)
Now that you’ve got your new pigeon hatchling in the right environment, let’s move to the topic of feeding.

Hatchling– Part 2 Feeding

Care of the Abandoned Racing Pigeon Hatchling– Part 2 Feeding

Hand Feeding Young PigeonsFeeding the Pigeon Hatchling

Before you begin to handfeed the pigeon hatchling, you’ll need to create an artificial beak. You can do this by taking a syringe and cutting of the needle attachment at the end. The diameter of the opening should be large enough for the chick’s beak to fit inside with room enough for it to open its beak. You will have to adjust the syringe size as the bird develops.

Fill the syringe with formula. The hatchling will drink the formula when its beak is submerged into it. Natural parental regurgitation is mimicked by depressing the syringe plunger while the hatchling eats.

Hand Feeding Formulas

Initially, the formula must replicate pigeon milk, which is high in fat, protein and water. There are virtually no carbohydrates in natural pigeon milk.

As the hatchling grows, the formula will need to be adjusted and progressively become similar to the adult pigeon diet. During this progression, the level of carbohydrates and solid matter increases while the protein and fat content decreases.

Commercially produced diets are readily available. A popular brand is called “Roudybush™”. This brand was developed by Dr. Roudybush, an American vet who established and operates The Roudybush™ bird food manufacturing company. Formulas available through this company that you may want to consider using are the Roudybush Squab Diet and Roudybush Formula 3.

The nutritional requirements of a growing pigeon squab can be categorized into four stages. These four stages and the corresponding recommended feeds are:

Stage 1: Hatching to 4 days

Feed Roudybush Squab Handfeeding Formula™
Diluted 2.2 parts water : 1 part formula by volume
Feed five to six times daily
Note: Some newly hatched chicks can survive off the resorbing yolk sac for 24 hours. There are some people who prefer to initially feed either saline or Hartmann’s solution, especially if the chick appears dehydrated. Symptoms of dehydration include a deep red color and poor responsiveness. This is more likely to occur in prolonged hatching. You can obtain the saline and the Hartmann’s from a vet or pharmacist.

Stage 2: Early growth, 5 – 7 days

Roudybush Squab Handfeeding Formula™
Diluted 1.5 parts water : 1 part formula by volume
Feed four to five times daily
Stage 3: Late growth, 8 – 14 days

Roudybush Squab Handfeeding Formula™
Dilute 1 part water : 1 part formula by volume
Feed three times daily
Stage 4: Fledgling, 15 days – weaning (28 – 30 days)

Roudybush Formula 3™
Initially dilute at the rate of 1.2 parts water : 1 part formula by volume
Reduce the amount of water as the chick ages
Feed from 3 times daily down to once daily and start to provide normal adult seed mix
Throughout all the stages, adding a probiotic, such as Probac, to the dilution water for at least one feed per day is highly recommended.

And so, is it all worthwhile? From personal experience, it’s a lot of work and the youngsters at weaning do tend to be slightly weaker than those that are parent-reared. But, once weaned and eating independently, they do quickly compensate and catch up and can certainly perform competitively as racers.

In summary, care and hand-rearing the abandoned racing pigeon egg or hatchling is probably best undertaken for those special youngsters. It really all depends on the value you, the fancier, placed on that particular hatchling. But, it’s reassuring to know that you do have the option of incubating and hand-raising and you can succeed at it.


----------



## Shel (Jul 25, 2015)

CBL i cant thank you enough for all the very detailed tips. i've followed them to the letter and little Chance is doing fantastic so far. 

Had some trouble with him feeding to begin with but now, hes a total pro at the syringe and goes straight ahead. He already seems bigger than yesterday, picture from yesterday attached.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks CBL for such detailed informations. 
Thanks Shell to understand and follow, if he gets warmth and get fed as advised, he will make it. He is a cute little baby  
Keep us posted. Thanks you


----------



## Shel (Jul 25, 2015)

Thankyou!

He seems perfectly fine, eating, pooping and quite active. The only thing that is slightly concerning is that theres a faint click sound when he breathes in every now and again. He shakes his head, throws it around a bit and goes back off the sleep. It's not everytime he breathes in, but definitely there 

Should this be cause for concern? His nostrils seen to be clear and I cant see anything in his mouth


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Chance is really a cutie! Don't know what the clicking means although it is crucial to make sure he doesn't aspirate any fluid. CBL?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What method are u using to feed, exaclty and then no matter what method, make sure you only feed for a count of aboiut 3 seconds each time and the pull syring away and allow him to swallow and breath, then give the food again, I find that alot of people keep the food there too long and the bird needs to breath. So I googled awhile ago, parents feeding bubs and its about 3 to 5 pumps of food then they stop and then may go again. So feel free to google same. Watch and learn how long and err on the side of shorter intervals. He may have breathed some in, but lets hope not. Please if u can post a video of the feeding technigque, or email it to me or pm me your email and I will send u mine so u can send video that way. Whatevers easier. Also want to see food in the crop when u do  Fingers crossed and hope it all works out. They really are easy to feed compared to hookbills.

It is also normal for them to wiggle and fuss a bit when under the parents, and when they wiggle and stretch head up, they want feed that is why it good if u have a small teddy or stuffy to put over top, when he stretches up, and u see, it is him looking for feed. Its really a feed on demand thing, parents will check baby, if not hungry willl tuck under and settle, if hungry will stretch up to meet parents inquiry.


----------



## Shel (Jul 25, 2015)

I've got a syringe, cut the end off and then put a latex glove over the end with a small slit. I watched countless videos on it so made sure none went over his nose and as you suggest, it was never to his mouth for long. I've been paranoid each time about his breathing during feeding. 

He seems quite content though, currently asleep flapping his wings. Managed to get a video of that ha

I cant get a video of me feeding him as i actually have a broken hand and feeding him is already a handful to hold a camera! Once someone is with me i'll be sure to get a video though. 

Hoping he didnt somehow breathe some in! Would this be a death sentence if he has?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Breathing in fluid isn't good but he may be just fine. Would feed carefully per CBL's guidelines. What a wonderful little birdie! Thank you for taking the time to care for him.


----------



## Shel (Jul 25, 2015)

Having a closer look at him, it appears his crop is filled wth alot of air. Could this be the clicking sound? Or is this a natural thing?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Need pictures and no, not natural, if he is sucking too much air when feeding then not so good, u can help him release the air by taking hold of his top beak, stretch his little head annd neck up, open his mouth and gently squeeze the crop upwards to ONLY release some air, do NOT push any food up and out, only do that to release some air, if u see food pushing upwards stop before the food goes into his mouth. Again, send me your email here or via pm so we can see pics. In above pic Im unable to see his crop or food in it, I should be able to see the color of the pablum in there, so please google pics of 1 and 2 day old pigeons and see what their little crop looks like when has food in it. Thats how his should look, so are you sure u see food in his crop after you feed him and its ok to see two bubbles at teh back of neck on either side that would mean he is either full of food or full of air, u have to get us pics so we can determine both. A bit if air is normal TOTAL air is not.

Im not on here all day, I am quite busy so unless one of the girls emails me I wont see posts as they happen, can be much quicker via email as I hear those alerts all the time and if working I will stop and check. Of course there are others here happy to help. I just dont see many posts, so much quicker and better for me if u email any queries and pics or vids to determine whats what.


----------



## Shel (Jul 25, 2015)

CBL i did DM you but no reply! 

But not to worry, Chance made the night with alot of love and care. He is now in a Wildlife hospital that specialises in rearing bird of all types. They think he'll make it aswell, so a happy story in the end!

Thankyou everyone who commented with tips and information, awesome bunch


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Great if they take little babies in and will care for it. 
Thanks for caring for him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping little Chance. Are they going to let you know how he us doing?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Shel said:


> CBL i did DM you but no reply!
> 
> But not to worry, Chance made the night with alot of love and care. He is now in a Wildlife hospital that specialises in rearing bird of all types. They think he'll make it aswell, so a happy story in the end!
> 
> Thankyou everyone who commented with tips and information, awesome bunch


I emailed you two or three times? Did u not get the msges? Check your spam as I simply copy and pasted ur email and just now sent one again....


----------

